# Schnelles umschalten zwischen Soundkarten



## Bradlay (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo an alle,
Ich suche nach einer Lösung um so schnell wie möglich bei bedarf zwischen meinen Soundkarten zu wechseln. 
Ich habe dafür zwar ein nettes tool aber ich würde lieber eine Script-Lösung (Windows Scripting Host) bevorzugen da ich schon genug Programme im Hintergrund laufen habe.
Hier im Forum bin ich auf keine Lösung gestoßen. Wenn jemand von euch mir helfen kann bin ich sehr froh.
Also danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------

